# Haulover Canal Shore Fishing



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Does anyone fish the Haulover canal outside of Titusville? I fished it Saturday after two casts into the ocean at Playlinda at high tide convinced me there was not future there.

Just interested in how you fish the canal from the shore. I was fishing the North west side of the bridge about midway from the bridge to the river. Threw a DOA shrimp and a Johnson silver minow for two hours nada. Thecurrent was very fast, is it always like this or does it change depending on the wind or tide?

Would like to try it again so any help is appreciated.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Creek,

I occasionally wet a line at Haulover after I leave Playalinda.

I usually fish the SE bank. It has the most spots to fish.

The NW side has the boat ramp, and only a few suitable spots.

Don't feel bad about not pulling anything in. Hell, I drift-fished the canal in my friends flats boat about a month ago and the only thing I came back with was some pretty good pictures of pelicans and an Osprey!

There were some guys fishing on the down-current side of the bridge pilings who pulled in some black drum, but if you didn't have "the spot" you got skunked.


----------

